

Kongregate announces $10mm mobile publishing fund - jim-greer
http://www.polygon.com/2013/2/4/3944416/gamestop-kicks-off-new-indie-mobile-game-initiative-hires-zynga-gm-to

======
jim-greer
If anyone's interested, drop me a line - jim@kongregate.com

